# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Maturação De Um Aquario Marinho

## Paulo Eduardo Lourenço

Boa tarde Amigos,
sei que existem formas diferentes de se montar e dese iniciar o ciclo de maturação de um aquário marinho.
   Por exemplo, Existem aquaristas que recomendam que após  encher o aquario, já com o substrato e as RVs, é bom deixá-lo rodando no escuro, sem as luzes artificiais  pelo 1 mês. Após o período determinado, deve-se acender as luzes de maneira progressiva, aumentando o foto-período gradativamente. Dizem que com isso, evita-se ou diminui-se o período de infestação dos diversos tipos de prejudiciais micro-algas

   Por outro lado, existem aqueles que defendem que as luzes estejam acesas desde o começo, pois isso beneficiaria e incentivaria a micro-vida existentes no substrato e nas rochas.

  E há também alguns aquaristas que após  encher o aquario, adicionam imediatamente peixes e corais. Contando com a ajuda de produtos químicos que dão um start-up no ciclo de maturação.

  Pelo fato de existirem diferentes métodos para ciclar o aquario e introduzir os peixes e corais que é o objetivo final, tenho dúvidas sobre a maneira mais acertada, se é que existe, para maturar e introduzir os peixes e corais.

  Apreciaria muito os seus comentários e recomendações.
Levem em conta, que sou iniciante, e que alguns métodos usados por aquaristas experientes, talvez não fossem práticos para mim.

Obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo Eduardo  :Olá: 

Em minha opinião todas as formas que descriminas são eficáses.

Pessoalmente optaria por:




> Existem aquaristas que recomendam que após encher o aquario, já com o substrato e as RVs, é bom deixá-lo rodando no escuro, sem as luzes artificiais pelo 1 mês.


Passado o mês trocaria toda a agua e acenderia as luzes para o fotoperiodo normal.

Esta opção em minha opinião tem duas grandes vantagem:

Com o aquario as escuras não existe a tentação de colocar peixes no aquario, e com a troca total de agua, começamos a rotina ao aquario com a agua nova e isenta de poluentes.

----------


## João Magano

Boa noite Paulo

Sabes que nisto da aquariofilia dificilmente terás uma opinião unãnime.

Depende muito das condições de partida, de com o quê que vais montar o aquário, nomeadamente da RV e do substrato.

Se bem percebi és iniciado e provavelmente irás começar com substracto e rv nova, sendo assim aconselho-te a cumprires o tal mês de jejum, ou seja sem colocares qualquer animal no aquário, mas com tudo a funcionar luz, escumador, bombas de circulação, termoestato, etc.

Quanto à iluminação, concordo com aqueles que dizem que deve ser introduzida gradualmente, começando com 3 a 4 horas diárias.

Decorrido o tal mês, muda de agua de 100% ! Aqui sei que ha várias vozes discordantes  :HaEbouriffe:  ... mas neste aspecto concordo inteiramente com o Juca, essa agua não tem nada de bom e como não há animais as consequências do choque serão amplamente suplantadas pelos beneficios inerentes a pureza da nova água.

Esta é também a forma mais económica de iniciar uma vez que não se gasta  dinheiro em auxiliares (bacterias e/ou aceleradores do ciclo do azoto) nem em testes pois neste primeiro mês não vale a pena fazê-los.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Olá Paulo Eduardo 
> 
> Pessoalmente optaria por:
> 
> 
> 
> Passado o mês trocaria toda a agua e acenderia as luzes para o fotoperiodo normal.
> 
> Esta opção em minha opinião tem duas grandes vantagem:
> ...


Boas meus caros  :Olá:  

Se bem percebi em sua opinião a substituição total da água ? Como estou a inicar a ciclagem ao meu novo/velho interessa-me particularmente.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Vicente

> Olá Paulo Eduardo 
> 
> Em minha opinião todas as formas que descriminas são eficáses.
> 
> Pessoalmente optaria por:
> 
> 
> 
> Passado o mês trocaria toda a agua e acenderia as luzes para o fotoperiodo normal.
> ...


Bem hajam,
Nesta situação utiliza-se escumador,aquecimento,adicção de kalkwasser,circulação...???

----------


## Helder Oliveira

boas paulo eu tambem sou iniciante nestas andanças de salgados,mas tenho lido muito e feito algumas perguntas como é normal na nossa posiçao de iniciantes ,todavia deixo-te a minha opiniao,
tenho o meu aquario a ciclar a 2 meses sem luz com termostato ligado 25º escumador e circulaçao provisoria,ao vim do 1º mes começei afazer tpas de 20% sem colocaçao de qualquer aditivo,de qualquer forma so no final deste mes é que vou colocar a iluminaçao de forma progressiva.nao tenho me dado mal nao tenho qualquer problema com algas ou algo do genero.
espero ter dado o meu contribuito construtivo nao tendo ainda muita experiencia ,de qualquer forma espero que tudo te corra bem mas tem atençao a pressa é enimiga da perfeiçao neste hobby acenta perfeitamente.

----------


## Roberto Passos

Como já foi dito, há várias maneiras de se fazer isso com um resultado satisfatório. Se as rochas vem diretamente de lojas, sem maturação, elas vem com muitos organismos mortos e outros que vão morrer pois não se adaptam com a vida num aquário. Assim essas rochas vão poluir bastante a água. O substrato vai depender a sua origem, se for aragonita não poluirá a água, mas se for halimeda ou outro substrato marinho vai também contribuir com a poluição inicial da água. Nesse caso, manter as luzes apagadas por um mês e depois trocar toda água é uma boa opção. Ou então acenda as luzes desde o começo e já tenha em mente que terá que fazer trocas semanais para o controle das algas que certamente virão.
No caso de mudança de um aquário menor para um maior, que é a maioria dos casos, você já conta com a maioria das rochas e substrato maturado e bem colonizado. Nesse caso deve-se acender as luzes logo no primeiro dia, se possível adicionar biodigest da prodibio, ou outra bactéria a seu dispor, pois é muito barato e não faz mal algum ao sistema. Normalmente já se tem animais e estes serão colocados também no primeiro instante. Apenas acho mais prudente deixar os corais mais exigentes, como as acroporas, no aquário de amigos no primeiro mês. Faça as trocas semanais, coloque algueiros, e acompanhe os parâmetros com maior frequência.
A experiência do aquarista lhe proporciona ousar mais. 
Os menos experientes devem passar por todas as etapas para evitar grandes perdas de peixes e corais. A paciência ainda é sinônimo de sucesso nesse maravilhoso hobby. abraços

----------


## Paulo Eduardo Lourenço

Grato a todos, pelos comentários.
Um abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O unico beneficio de ter fotoperiodo durante a fase inicial do aqua e se a RV contem vida fotosintetica, neste caso seria benefico, mas deve ser um periodo reduzido.

----------

